# Game #11: Detroit Pistons (7-2) @ Phoenix Suns (7-3) - 11/16



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chat it up.

Pistons just got off a big win against the Lakers. Nash is back, Barnes still out a game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #11: Phoenix Suns vs Detroit Pistons - 11/16*

Amare needs to get involved in this game if we want to win.


EDIT: Next game thread, I'm gonna give in and make it a regular one with images. I'll just make adjustments to it since Vertical Scope sucks balls. It doesn't seem like anything will get done.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't really see the Suns pulling this one out unless Amare starts scoring like he should and they cut down on the insane amount of turnovers >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Uh, oh, Kwame Brown is exploding. Got 6 pts. 10-8, Pistons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

12-11, Pistons over 5 mins left. Nash and Amare gotten into it a little early. Both teams are shooting it well also.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There we go. Amare with 7 pts (3-3) now. Suns lead 17-16 with 3:23 left. Detroit TO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with a sweet jam on Amir Johnson. and 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Off a Suns steal, Dragic with a nice pass to Diaw. and 1. 27-22 1:32 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 31-23 at the end of 1. Amare 12 pts (5-5).

Hill and Nash both chipped in with 6 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq, and 1. Suns with 26 pts in the paint already. Suns 41-27 with 8:28 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, ****. Shaq's been ejected for a Flagrant 2 foul on Stuckey. He leaves with 12 pts (6-12). Probably a good call, but this sucks. 

Suns are leading 48-33 with 5:19 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez with a nice tip in on an Amare miss. Then an offensive foul on Stuckey. Suns 50-35 with over 4 to play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what a BS call. Lopez should've scored and went to the line. Called it in offensive foul.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with 2 3's and drew an offensive foul in the last 30 secs of the half. 

Suns 61-46 at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a block on Rip! Just flew in there. 


Suns 71-54 with 6:06 left in the 3rd. 

Lopez has been so active since Shaq's been gone. 7 pts (3-6), 4 rebs, in 11 mins. Hopefully, with this, he'll earn no more DNPs.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

lmao Nash's block was amazing hahahaha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I got to watch near the end - awesome game. Amare appeared to have had a great game....I don't think Shaq's foul was ejection-worthy, it seemed like a legit foul. (Flagrant 1 perhaps) 

That Amuison guy is a hustler, he played well from what I saw.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 104, Pistons 86*

Amare 29pts (11-17), 11 rebs, 2 stls

Nash 17 pts (6-10), 5 assists, 2 blks!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Just caught the 2nd half, but a good solid win for the Suns. I saw some great flashes of team defense mixed in there


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I caught the game after Shaq's ejection... Louis Amundson was great; loved his hustle. The Suns in general were all over the place, hustling and defending. They're so much harder to handle when they play with this kind of intensity.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I don't think Shaq's foul was ejection-worthy, it seemed like a legit foul.



Right, and OJ killing his wife isn't prison-worthy. That hit was more malicious than half the hits I see in football games every weekend.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It looked like it was the correct call to me. It didn't matter anyway. Suns still dominated.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> It looked like it was the correct call to me. It didn't matter anyway. Suns still dominated.


I turned it off after Shaq got ejected. We just got outplayed badly tonight.


----------

